# Lenovo Thinkpad L512 or wait for new G560 series



## navrajyadav (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all,

i want to purchase a laptop and my budget is max 45k. please suggest me a good laptop with 3 year warranty. as i am a software engineer, i need to run oracle 11g server, sql server 2008,visual studio 2008 and Netbeans, my eclipse etc software on that. So require a durable and reliable laptop.

i have one laptop in my mind. actually our company order some new Lenovo Thinkpad L512 laptop the specification is mention below. please suggest is it good option to buy the same in 44K or wait for new sandy bridge laptop (g560) which has a big price difference.

*Lenovo Thinkpad L512 specification @44K max(with 3 year warranty)*

15″ inch High Definition LED Backlit Antiglare Display
Intel Core i5(M560) Processors with Turbo Boost and Hyperthreading
Intel integrated graphics
4GB Memory/RAM
320GB SATA Hard Disk Drive
WLAN 802.11 b/g/n Wi-Fi
Bluetooth
2 Megapixel Webcam with digital-array microphone
Multitouch Touchpad
4 USB ports
6 cell battery
NO OS (Dos based but i have my own genuine windows 7 enterprise edition)

all the other specification are same as L512 have.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Since you want to run CPU intensive programs you may wait a little.Sandy Bridge is a lot better and low power consuming as well. 
But if you can't  L512 should do fine.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

The sandy-bridge processors will be much more powerful as well as low battery consuming.
So by all means go for a sandy-bridge Thinkpad.

I guess Lenovo has already launched some sandy-bridge models of Thinkpad in India. They are not being shown in their website, but they must be available in their showrooms. Better visit their showroom in your city.


----------



## navrajyadav (Apr 4, 2011)

dear friends,

thanks for your precious suggestion, if you people have any other better option then for me plz suggest.


----------



## navrajyadav (Apr 7, 2011)

friends plz suggest, should i go for z570 (i52410) 640gb hard disk, 3gb ram,1gb nvidia  525 


or

Lenovo Thinkpad L512 specification @44K max(with 3 year warranty)

15″ inch High Definition LED Backlit Antiglare Display
Intel Core i5(M560) Processors with Turbo Boost and Hyperthreading
Intel integrated graphics
4GB Memory/RAM
320GB SATA Hard Disk Drive
WLAN 802.11 b/g/n Wi-Fi
Bluetooth
2 Megapixel Webcam with digital-array microphone
Multitouch Touchpad
4 USB ports
6 cell battery 

plz help me to choose the right product


----------



## vickybat (Apr 7, 2011)

The i3 version of lennovo z570 comes with core i3 2310 with same nvidia gt 525 , 640gb hdd @ 38k inclusive taxes. Is a good deal if under a tight budget.

Else get the i5 2410 version of z570. Going for sandybridge is a wise decision.


----------



## navrajyadav (Apr 13, 2011)

Dear Friends,

now i am thinking to invest about 52-55K on my laptops. so please suggest me good brand and VFM laptop i have two laptop in my mind one is hp (HP Pavilion dv6-6017tx Entertainment Notebook PC LQ460PA) and another is sony configuration is given below.



Operating system installed
	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64
Processor
	Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM
• 2.0 GHz
Chipset
	Intel HM65
Memory
Standard memory
	4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 (1 x 4 GB)
Maximum memory
	Upgradeable to 8 GB DDR3
Memory slots
	2 user accessible
Storage
Internal drives
	500 GB SATA (5400 rpm)
Optical drives
	LightScribe SuperMulti DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support
Graphics
Display size (diagonal)
	15.6" High-Definition LED HP BrightView Display
Display resolution
	1366 x 768
Graphics
	AMD Radeon HD 6770M (1 GB DDR5)
Expansion features
Ports
	1 VGA
1 HDMI
2 headphone-out
1 microphone-in
2 USB 2.0
2 USB 3.0
1 RJ45
Slots
	Multi-Format Digital Media Card Reader for Secure Digital cards, Multimedia cards
Media devices
Webcam
	HP TrueVision HD Webcam with Integrated Digital Microphone (High Definition low-light)
Audio features
	Beats sound system
Input devices
Pointing device
	TouchPad supporting Multi-Touch gestures and On/Off button
Keyboard
	101 key compatible, Notebook keyboard with home roll keys, Full size island-style keyboard with integrated numeric keypad
Communications
Network interface
	Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
Wireless technologies
	802.11 b/g/n
Bluetooth wireless networking
Dimensions and Weight
Product weight
	Starting at 2.63 kg
Product dimensions (W x D x H)
	37.8 x 24.68 x 3.11 cm
Power
Power supply type
	120W AC Power Adapter
Energy efficiency compliance
	ENERGY STAR® qualified ; EPEAT Silver®
Security management
Security management
	Kensington® MicroSaver lock slot; Power-on password; Accepts 3rd party security lock devices; Integrated Fingerprint reader
What's included
Warranty
	1 year, parts and labour
Software included
	Multimedia and Entertainment (Software may vary in different countries):
Cyberlink DVD Suite
Cyberlink Youcam
Omnifone™ International Music Station (Available in certain countries)
Adobe Flash Player
Adobe Shockwave Player
Product Support (Software may vary in different countries):
HP Setup
HP Wireless Assistant
HP Support Assistant
User Guide Documentation
HP ProtectSmart (HP 3D DriveGuard)
HP Power Manager
Recovery Manager
Symantec™ Norton Internet Security™ 2011 (60-day trial)
Productivity and Lifestyle (Software may vary in different countries):
Adobe® Reader®
HP Cloud Drive, Skype (Available in certain countries)
Windows® Live™ Essentials
Microsoft Office 2010 (Purchase a Product Key to activate a full Microsoft Office 2010 suite)
Color
	Dark Umber Metal Finish




*sony (VPCCB15FG/D )*details are 

*Have full HD Display, backlit keyboard  and i can get 2 year extended warranty in just Rs.2500.*

please help me to choose the correct one 


Operating System
Operating System 	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit (English Version)
Language Pack 	Hong Kong Chinese, Simplified Chinese, Arabic, Thai
Language Interface Pack 	Vietnamese

Architecture
Processor Name 	Intel® Core™ i5-2410M Processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 2.90 GHz*1
Chipset 	Intel® HM65 Express Chipset
Cache Memory 	3 MB (L3 Cache)

Main Memory
Pre-installed/Max 	4 GB (4 GB x 1) DDR3 SDRAM*2 (upgradeable up to 8 GB*3)
SO-DIMM slots 	DDR3 SO-DIMM slots (Unused Memory slot 1)
Memory Speed 	1333 MT/s

Hard Disk Drive
Hard Disk Drive 	500 GB*4 (Serial ATA, 7200 rpm)

Optical Disc Drive
Drive 	DVD SuperMulti Drive
Maximum Reading Speed 	DVD+R: 8x(SL), 8x(DL) / DVD-R: 8x(SL), 8x(DL) / DVD+RW: 8x / DVD-RW: 8x / DVD-ROM: 8x / DVD-RAM: 5x / CD-ROM: 24x / CD-R: 24x / CD-RW: 24x
Maximum Writing Speed 	DVD+R: 8x(SL), 6x(DL) / DVD-R: 8x(SL), 6x(DL) / DVD+RW: 8x / DVD-RW: 6x / DVD-RAM: 5x / CD-R: 24x / CD-RW: 10x

Graphics
Graphics Accelerator 	AMD Radeon™ HD 6630M / Intel® HD Graphics 3000
Dedicated Video Memory 	1 GB DDR3

Display
Type 	15.5 (39.37cm) wide (Full HD: 1920x1080) TFT colour display (VAIO Display Plus, LED backlight)

Interface
USB 	Hi-Speed USB (USB 2.0) Type A Connector x 3, SuperSpeed USB (USB 3.0) Type A Connector x 1
Network (RJ-45)Connector 	1000BASE-T/100BASE-TX/10BASE-T x 1
Display Output Connector 	Analogue RGB, mini D-sub 15 pin x 1
Headphone 	Stereo, Mini Jack x 1
Microphone 	Stereo, Mini Jack x 1
HDMI In/Out Connector 	HDMI Out x 1
Memory Stick Slot 	"Memory Stick Duo"("Memory Stick PRO-HG" compatible, "MagicGate" )*5
SD Memory Card Slot 	SD memory card(SDHC, SDXC compatible, Copyright protection (CPRM))*6
DC IN 	x 1

Wireless Connection
Wireless LAN Type 	IEEE 802.11b/g/n*7
Wireless LAN Data Rate 	Maximum transmission speed: 150 Mbps*8, Maximum receipt speed: 150 Mbps*8
Bluetooth 	Bluetooth® standard Ver. 2.1 + EDR

Camera
Front Side Camera 	HD web camera powered by "Exmor" (Resolution: 1280 x 1024, Effective Pixels: 1.31Mega pixels)

Audio
Sound Chip 	Intel® High Definition Audio
Speaker 	Internal, Stereo speakers
Microphone 	Internal, Monaural microphone
Audio Technology 	Dolby Home Theater® technology

Keyboard/Input Device
Keyboard 	19.05 mm key pitch/1.7 mm keystroke, 103 keys, Backlit Keyboard
Touchpad 	Touchpad (Gesture supported)

Battery Life
Bundled Battery 	VGP-BPS26A Lithium-ion battery: up to 3.5 hours of use*9
Optional Battery 	VGP-BPL26 Lithium-ion battery: up to 5.0 hours of use*9

Size
Dimensions (WxHxD) 	375.1 x 31.3-39.6 x 250.9 mm
Weight 	2.85 kg (including the supplied battery)

Included Software
AV Entertainment 	Media Gallery*10, Windows® Media Center, Quick Web Access
Content Creation/Editing 	PMB VAIO Edition
Home Network 	VAIO Media plus*10
Word Processor / Spreadsheet 	Microsoft® Office Starter 2010*11
Tool 	Evernote for VAIO, Adobe® Reader® 9
Utilities 	VAIO Control Center, Battery Care Function, VAIO Gate, WebCam Companion, Magic-i™ Visual Effects, Remote Keyboard*12, Remote Play with PlayStation®3*13
Security 	McAfee PC SecurityCenter 30-day Free Trial*14, Webroot® Spy Sweeper® 90-day Free Trial*15
Support 	VAIO Care, VAIO Care Rescue, VAIO Update, VAIO Transfer Support, Norton™ Online Backup  60-day Free Trial*16

Supplied Accessories
AC Adaptor 	VGP-AC19V35 or VGP-AC19V41
Battery 	VGP-BPS26A*17


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

Get the first config with this





			
				 NavrajYadhav said:
			
		

> AMD Radeon HD 6770M (1 GB DDR5)


----------



## amit3987 (Apr 13, 2011)

navrajyadav said:


> hp (HP Pavilion dv6-6017tx Entertainment Notebook PC LQ460PA)



any idea on the price of this with the above mentioned config ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

AMD Radeon HD 6770M is one of the best GFX you will get in the Laptops. Go for it .


----------



## navrajyadav (Apr 18, 2011)

friends,

can anyone suggest me from where i get the (HP Pavilion dv6-6017tx Entertainment Notebook PC LQ460PA) on good price.

what is exact cost for the same?


----------

